# Smoking some apple cheese



## smoking b (Dec 16, 2012)

Once the smoker cooled down from the ribs today I washed the racks & started some cheese. I used apple pellets in the AMNPS this time to try them out. Here is the cheese...













PICT0829.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 16, 2012






From top left provolone & longhorn. 2nd row New York extra sharp cheddar & colbyjack. The piece perpendicular to the others is Cracker Barrel extra sharp cheddar.













PICT0828.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 16, 2012






Top row hot pepper cheese & muenster. 2nd row yellow cheddar & muenster. The perpendicular piece is another Cracker Barrel extra sharp cheddar.

     These are smoking right now. I needed something to do while they were smoking away so I decided to get a picnic ready.













PICT0830.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 16, 2012






Took the skin off it.













PICT0831.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 16, 2012






Here it is covered in rub & wrapped up. It's turning into a good day for smoking activities 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok the cheese is done & off the smoker now resting.













PICT0832.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 16, 2012






There wasn't as much color change as the last smoked cheese but temps were higher last time & this was apple instead of hickory. It does have a nice smoky aroma though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am gonna wrap the cheese in plastic for a couple days then vac seal it for that hateful wait...

The smoker is warming back up for the picnic but that will be another thread...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks Great! I have found this winter that my cheese is not getting much color, but it sure is tasting great! We took colby jack, pepper jack and cheddar, along with some of Bearcarver's caseless pepperoni to a dinner party last night. It was gone lightning fast!

Looking forward to the pics of the picnic!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 16, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Great! I have found this winter that my cheese is not getting much color, but it sure is tasting great! We took colby jack, pepper jack and cheddar, along with some of Bearcarver's caseless pepperoni to a dinner party last night. It was gone lightning fast!
> 
> Looking forward to the pics of the picnic!


Thanks dirtsailor! I started another thread for the picnic so as not to cause too much clutter in the cheese forum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132378/1st-attempt-at-pulled-pork-amnps-mes#post_900395


----------



## humdinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice looking cheese. Have you ever done Muenster before? How does it turn out? Cheddar is always everyone's fav smoked cheese, but I LOVE Muenster and have been tempted to smoke some. LMK if it's worth it. Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Nice looking cheese. Have you ever done Muenster before? How does it turn out? Cheddar is always everyone's fav smoked cheese, but I LOVE Muenster and have been tempted to smoke some. LMK if it's worth it. Thanks.


Muenster is fantastic smoked! It's one of our favorites.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 16, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Nice looking cheese. Have you ever done Muenster before? How does it turn out? Cheddar is always everyone's fav smoked cheese, but I LOVE Muenster and have been tempted to smoke some. LMK if it's worth it. Thanks.


Thanks! This is my first time smoking muenster but I have read about others smoking it & really enjoying it. I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2012)

The cheese looks great!

If you place it next to a new piece, you would definitely see the diff in color

TJ


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2012)

That looks great


----------



## smoking b (Dec 17, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> The cheese looks great!
> 
> If you place it next to a new piece, you would definitely see the diff in color
> 
> TJ





driedstick said:


> That looks great


Thanks guys! Now I just have to try & forget about it for a couple weeks...


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 2, 2013)

Mmmm, I think I will use apple on my next batch! For now I will just have to drool over your cheese!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

cfoxtrot said:


> Mmmm, I think I will use apple on my next batch! For now I will just have to drool over your cheese!


Thanks! I broke into it for New Year's Eve & it was really good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133476/new-years-eve-snacks


----------



## baba bones (Jan 14, 2013)

I did pepper jack and swiss yesterday and used Alder pellets , and left them on my front inclosed porch over night .













PA280237.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Jan 7, 2013


















PA280240.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Oct 29, 2012






 now my porch smells like an oversized smoke house .. yummm .I couldnt wait to try so far so good.. So off to the vacc mach.they went .to late for pix but here is some old pix of my smokes...I like to wrap my cheese with cheese cloth so myodont get so much condinsathion on the cheese wile smokin. Just a thought...doesnt seem to hamper the smoking process any....


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Bones,

Did the cheese dry out at all overnight? I would be afraid to leave it out in the open air overnight for fear of drying out, but I'm sure that kind of "resting" works wonders on mellowing out the smokyness. Please advise. thanks.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks good. I'll have to try muenster next


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2013)

Your advice would be appreciated. I have picked up some cherry wood because a friend used it to make a ham roll and I really liked it. Have you ever tried it for cheese? If so, what was the result. Thanks.

Disco


----------

